# Power has been out...



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

since Sunday. Been bored to death. Got up at 5 this morning because one of the dogs was barking continual like. I shined a light out there and it was Magnum. He immediately ran to the dog house and looked in. I knew Snake was having pups. Got dressed and checked up on her. She already had threee. Final tally of survivors was 8. 3m.5f. Same cross Jack was out of. Nice ending to a lousy couple of days.


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your new litter.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Congrats Don! pics when you get some?????


----------

